
Adobe’s Latest Security Patch Installs Chrome Extension to Collect Data - mindfrost82
https://www.tecklyfe.com/adobes-latest-security-patch-installs-chrome-extension-collect-data/
======
dsp1234
HN comments from yesterday

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13387551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13387551)

------
GavinMcG
Although the data is supposedly anonymized and doesn't include URLs, this is
basically as bad as it sounds. The extension is installed by default, with
spying turned on by default.

Chrome enforces a one-time check when you next use it re: keep or discard the
extension.

------
UnoriginalGuy
Before we get the inevitable "Why are you using Adobe Reader?!" Plenty of rich
PDF forms, including those used by the US government, require the use of
"real" Adobe Reader to work correctly.

Without it you can still fill in the form but validation is complete, signing
is missing, direct submission doesn't function, and dynamically generated
content (like QR codes) don't work.

Adobe Reader is pretty mandatory if you are doing anything more with a PDF
than hitting the print key.

~~~
aluhut
F200 Company working for the US Gvmt. here. We had no problems using PDF-
XChange yet.

------
at-fates-hands
So don't use Chrome?

Maybe Vivladi as an alternative to the main stream browsers:

[https://vivaldi.com/?lang=en_US](https://vivaldi.com/?lang=en_US)

~~~
ptaipale
No: don't enable the extension in Chrome. Or don't use Acrobat Reader at all.

I hadn't heard of this before the Acrobat Reader security patch was pushed,
but my gut reaction when seeing the confirmation dialog for that extension was
"hell, no way". Adobe's track record with security is not good.

